
Piwik: Open Source Google Analytics Alternative - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/piwik_google_analytics_alternative.php
======
SwellJoe
We just added support for Piwik to Virtualmin. It's got a little while to go
before it's a match for Google Analytics, but it makes great use of the latest
in Open Source tools (like Open Flash Chart, which is a nice charting
library)...and it still has the "needs a JavaScript bug" negative, though,
realistically, there's no way to get all the data without one...but if you use
more than one analytics package you end up spending a lot of time loading JS
bugs on first visit.

I think I'd generally prefer locally generating my analytics reports. All that
data has value (otherwise Google wouldn't want it so badly), and it probably
has more value if it only belongs to me, though I may not be sure exactly how
to make use of it.

------
eghanvat
I think its really cool. Question is can they make it as good as google
analytics.

~~~
food
Nah, question is can YOU make it as good as google analytics. It's open source

------
goodkarma
One of my favorite open source Google Analytics alternatives is phpTrafficA.
You don't need to agree to Google's TOS to use it, and you can integrate it
easily via either Javascript or two unobtrusive lines of PHP code.
<http://soft.zoneo.net/phpTrafficA/>

------
gibsonf1
We've been hesitating letting Google Analytics into our secured site. This
looks like a great alternative.

